# persimmon wood



## kanadan (Mar 4, 2010)

any info on persimmon wood for smoking I know a guy who has a farm. I've read that it has a dry sweet taste to it. but burns really well. what would would suggest to mix with not sure the dry taste would work well. Any one have any experience with it? thanks guys


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have used it on some butts and some fish before and it's really a nice and light flavor I don't know about dry. If it was to dry wouldn't just burn up quickly.


----------



## kanadan (Mar 4, 2010)

ya i dont know what the website meant by tastes dry
this is where i got that infohttp://www.qualitytimberproducts.com...mion_wood.html
thanks for the help I dont want to go buy a bunch of it if its not worth it


----------



## countryboy19 (Mar 5, 2010)

I've heard its good, but never used it. Nobody ever cuts a persimmon tree down around here so idk that I'll ever get the chance.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have just tried some last week or so, and it was great, i'll be using it from here on out, also, if you have any extra you can make a fairway wood for golf out of it also, thats what most golf clubs were made of long ago.


----------



## kanadan (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks for the info i'll go through with the purchase


----------

